# Linksys WRT54G V3 Router Problem



## Higdon95 (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't connect to the internet through my router. I can connect through the modem just fine but when I hook up the router I can not connect. 

I have a Linksys WRT54G router, and a Sbc Motorola STYLE: MSTATEA Modem. 

When I run the Linksys start up disc it can't complete. I can ping the router and access the router settings via 192.168.1.1. I've tried resetting to factory defaults, running the start up again, but nothing. I've released and renewed the IP, downloaded all drivers, and still nothing. Clearly this is over my head. 

It seems like the router is working, and the modem is working, but just not together. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## roonie123 (Jun 9, 2009)

i am assuming you are plugging your router into your modem and connecting that way

if so do you know the ip address of your modem and can you ping it


----------



## Higdon95 (Jul 24, 2009)

Modem to Router. Router to computer. My Default Gateway and IP Address are the same. 192.168.1.1. I can ping that, which tells me the router is working. But I still cannot get on the internet.


----------



## roonie123 (Jun 9, 2009)

if your computer is connected to your router and then your router connected to your modem you should have one ip address for your router and a different one for your modem

for example..
computer ip address 192.168.1.3
router ip address 192.168.1.2
modem ip address 192.168.1.1

so you should have 3 different ip address


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you paste an ipconfig /all?


----------

